# What do you use on females in heat?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So I think little Tess is finally going into heat.. my little girl is growing up LOL. She's really swollen. Obviously she will be kept inside with my eye on her outside at all times during.

Any ideas on "dog pants"? Her butt is much too small and boney to fit into the cloth diapers at the pet store. I bought human diapers awhile ago and cut a hole in but they fit really weird and don't stay on.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

When I had custody of Irma the frenchie and she was in heat, she wore custom made (bought from dog shows) cloth diapers/undies with a panty liner inside. Attached to the diaper were "suspenders" that went over her head/around her chest, so they stayed on.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I would get doggy pants, not regular diapers..

Oh and don't let any off leash intact males near her...no matter how well they are trained 

( I know you won't I'm making an obvious joke lol)


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I need to be thinking of something to use as well soon I am sure. Emma just turned a year old and has not had a first heat yet. I kinda think she will keep herself clean because she cleans herself all the time. If not I will probably order doggie undies. 
Do you think Tess will keep herself clean?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

lovemydogsalways said:


> I need to be thinking of something to use as well soon I am sure. Emma just turned a year old and has not had a first heat yet. I kinda think she will keep herself clean because she cleans herself all the time. If not I will probably order doggie undies.
> Do you think Tess will keep herself clean?


No, Tess is a dirty dog LOL, but I am thinking more of the bed etc.. as she sleeps with me in my arms. She has a really odd shaped butt.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

meggels said:


> When I had custody of Irma the frenchie and she was in heat, she wore custom made (bought from dog shows) cloth diapers/undies with a panty liner inside. Attached to the diaper were "suspenders" that went over her head/around her chest, so they stayed on.


Those sound neat, but I've never seen them.. just the regular diaper looking ones. Maybe there's a dog show around here I can look around at soon...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

This is sorta what they were like...though...mine were much cuter. 

ISPET Lucy Polka Dot Pet Dog or Cat Suspender Diaper Overall | BEIGE | eBay



Silly looking? Sure. But those damn things will most likely stay on! 


Though...they never prevented Irma from taking a poop in them and then running around my mom & step dads house in them lol.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Pink Lavendar Mitten Print Female Doggie Diaper Adjustible Slider Style Overalls | eBay

Washable Female Doggie Diapers Adjustibl Slider Style Overalls Pink Jacks Fabric | eBay


These are CRAZY expensive though...jesus. 

I could ask my friend where she got the ones Irma had. She had a whole stash. Irma's was pink with little frogs on it LOL.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Just use little boys undies with a pad in them.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I think for some dogs though, that would be easy to get off. I know Irma would have. That's why I had to strap her in LOL.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I also wish I could have gotten my moms reaction on tape when I drove up to CT to visit, and Irma had the undies with suspenders on. She was like "....what in christs name is that dog wearing and why?"



I don't have a photo of her wearing the whole get up  Just the top...and I lied...the suspender ones were flower printed 











And I asked a few of my breeder friends where they got theirs, so hopefully I'll have an actual answer for you on where to buy them (and not for $27) soon.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

OMG. LOL. Those are almost worth buying even though they are expensive!

Yeah.. regular boy's undies wouldn't work on her. Maybe I could use those as a base, and sew suspenders on them, though. 

*Regrets buying an odd-shaped dog*...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

So, apparently the one who makes them is actually a mutual friend, go figure lol. I can ask her if she'd be able to make some for and IG, and if she could, maybe you could talk to her further about it??


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

meggels said:


> So, apparently the one who makes them is actually a mutual friend, go figure lol. I can ask her if she'd be able to make some for and IG, and if she could, maybe you could talk to her further about it??


Sure! I just looked at her again and she is bleeding.. *sniff*. It would at least be good to get a price on them and if she can actually make them.. (they might be more expensive). Good to know for next time she comes in heat!!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Okay, I'lll letcha know.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I just bought little kid undies and cut a hole for her tail. Toss inside a panty liner and good to go. She makes a mess of them mind you, need a good bleaching after awhile, but they are fast to get on and off. I found the "dog ones" took too long to get on.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I found she fits 3-6 month onesies.. there aren't any underwear that are made small enough for her, lol. Those suspender ones would be so much easier but for now it'll have to do!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

We use washable doggie diapers made by simple solutions for my parents 4lb Chihuahua and all my Boxers. They work great


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So.. Tess hates her onesie. She is also being unbearably clingy (even more than usual!).. I can't even pee in peace right now.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

twoisplenty said:


> We use washable doggie diapers made by simple solutions for my parents 4lb Chihuahua and all my Boxers. They work great


I found those worked great for Bailey the rescue who was in heat, easy to use and wash...Now I have some for the next time one comes in that isn't spayed yet.........I got the purple and pink duo set...very pretty on her


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I feel you my big female is in heat and keeping my males away from her are crazy noisy. But it only happens every six months so not to bad and estrous only happens for about five days, after that and before that she keeps the males away from herself.
I keep doggy diaper on her and have several pairs


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I used disposable baby diapers for Chelsy (these were for peeing, not being in heat) and just snugged them up really tight with the velcro. They worked really well but I had to experiment until I found the right size to fit her. Apparently dogs are shaped somewhat differently then human babies !


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

meggels said:


> This is sorta what they were like...though...mine were much cuter.
> 
> ISPET Lucy Polka Dot Pet Dog or Cat Suspender Diaper Overall | BEIGE | eBay
> 
> ...



I'm laughing sooo hard! Too funny! Imagaine if women had to wear those on their special week each month??!!!


----------

